# What Kind Are They



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

i know they are some sort of red belly but they are super dark right now im going to put something up on the breeding page about itbut hope fuly this picture works they would hardly stay still in a place i could get a decent photo of them the nipped fin and busted lip was from some what im guessing was some mild agression last night


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

those are just breeding colors. they get darker when they are breeding like you said so yea red is just a red. even a tern is a red (pygo natt)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

They are common red bellies. First pic may be one that will breed soon but the others don't seem overly dark. Either way you shall see within a week if they actually breed or not.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

X2 those are deff natts


----------

